# Bear Grizzly vs Ragim Black Bear vs Samick Sage



## walker614 (Dec 21, 2013)

Check out Grizzly Jim's review of the Bear Grizzly and Ragim 
https://youtu.be/d2rrdrAc_kw
https://youtu.be/V34S88xZsVU
And just for kicks here is the review of tha Sage. All in all for the money it is not a bad bow 
https://youtu.be/NfVPMqSYU78

Genesis 27:3 
Now then, get your equipment---your quiver and bow---and go out to the open country to hunt some wild game for me.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

The Sage would be the best choice for beginners because the longer length will usually help with stability.
i have 2 Grizzlies from the 70s and a Sage. You can find oldef Grizzlies for 150 bucks if you dont want to spend as much.
I draw 28 inches and my Grizzly is smooth past 28".
I would buy the Grizz or Sage over the Ragim. The Sage shoots better than lot of custom takedowns Ive shot but it doesnt have as pleasant of a pull at full draw, just my opinion. Not that it stacks at 28" but it has a tighter pull if that makes any sense.


----------



## brianhokie (Mar 1, 2010)

does the Ragim suffer from a higher degree of quality issues? The videos are great but I wonder how the two, Bear and Ragim compare on quality and feel on the draw. Can only see and shoot a Ragim here locally
Thanks for the help


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I had a black bear Ragim..its a good bow but the Grizz is a better made bow overall. If you buy from a dealer that will back you up if there's a failure the Ragim is not a bad choice.


----------



## Norm Koger (Sep 23, 2014)

I have two Super Grizzlies and an older Grizzly. All very nice bows. I prefer the Super mostly because of the reinforced tips, though I actually prefer the looks of the Grizzly. 

If you like this particular, elegant style of single piece recurve, you might also consider the Martin / Damon Howatt Freedom. I have a number of those as well, and they are my favorite modern recurves.

I don't know much about Ragims, but I would like to try a Ragim White Bear, if I could only find one...


----------



## maddog20/20 (Oct 13, 2015)

Bear. Because every traditional shooter needs to own at least one. Might as well get it out of the way.


----------



## bravefeather (Dec 28, 2015)

Buy the grizzly its made right here in the USA and that is good for our people on this side of the pond. The grizzly is a very good bow I want the new super grizzly but the old ones are great also I don't mean to offend any body but we have to support our own people here.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Have you decided on the bows for you and your son? Seems I read you did somewhere.....I hope the DW is OK for you.....


----------



## jwashb (Nov 19, 2015)

I regret buying the Sage. It was my first bow because my range suggested it. I moved on to another quickly.

Since you want to hunt, the Grizzly is the way to go. The Sage is several inches longer which allows for more stability but harder to walk with ease through woods. Both the Ragim and the Sage weigh noticeably more than the Grizzly; which will make a difference if you are walking for several hours.

I suggest you look at Bearpaw bows. They are light and have a number of hunting bows.


----------



## brianhokie (Mar 1, 2010)

Bought us each a Grizzly, love shooting the bows, they are sweet. 45# feels perfect. I'm a wuss so I ordered an American leathers elk glove. Thanks for all the help and suggestions. It's a nice shooting, light and quiet bow. Can't wait to stick a doe at 10 yards this fall


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

If you can find an older 1964 Grizzly, Zebra wood riser, brown glass in good shape buy it, they are super looking and so smooth to shoot, I'll put mine up against any bow 10x the cost in comparing looks, and smooth shot, it's not a racecar but it shoots exceptionally well.


----------

